
I'm starting a new magazine, The Startup Magazine  - bearwithclaws
http://thestartupmagazine.com/
======
milanvrekic
I will give you hipstartup.com if you want a shorter (better?) name.

EDIT: LOL, I offer a free domain name and get downvoted :P gotta love HN.

EDIT2: Now, to troll, everyone is upvoting me :)

~~~
bearwithclaws
Thanks for the offer, man. But I was looking for something else that describes
typical startups (don't think all startups are "hip"...whichever meaning the
word implies).

(Believe it or not) I initially wanted to name the magazine "HUSTLE".

~~~
danielhodgins
Why not hustlemag.com? I think Hustle Magazine is a stronger name with some
edge to it.

~~~
Sayter
You could almost say it has a 'hardcore' edge to it. Seriously, you would
always be in the shadow of Hustler magazine in terms of mindshare. Just do a
quite Google search for hustle magazine (no quotes) to see where they would be
starting off from a branding perspective.

Not worth having that kind of initial hinderance to overcome.

------
jannes
I'd definitely love to see this. But the name might be confusing, as there's
already an app called "Startup Magazine" on the iPad app store.

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/startup-
magazine/id438439533?...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/startup-
magazine/id438439533?mt=8)

It seems to be made by some guys from the Netherlands. This is their website:
<http://startupmagazine.net/>

~~~
bearwithclaws
Yeah, I noticed that _after_ I've decided to use the name. There's also a
magazine called "Startups" from Entrepreneur (the magazine that sues
entrepreneur <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2578592>).

It is actually really hard to find a good (and memorable) magazine name with
available domain name. But instead of keep looking for the perfect name, I've
decided to stick with this _first_ and focus on producing the magazine.

~~~
teadrinker
How are you going to make money from this venture?

~~~
bearwithclaws
By selling the magazine, both digital and print. There won't be subscription
yet.

~~~
teadrinker
What indication do you have that a paying market exists for such a product?

~~~
bearwithclaws
No indication. Just have the urge to do this.

------
elb0w
Just don't start suing people for using the word "Startup" like some other
entrepreneur(ial) magazine.

~~~
milanvrekic
He is talking about Entrepreneur Magazine. Yes, Entrepreneur Magazine sues
Entrepreneurs for use of the word.

Let's repeat that again; Entrepreneur Magazine is a magazine that sues
entrepreneurs.

[http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/11_22/b42300781...](http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/11_22/b4230078121476.htm)

------
jkuria
I just subscribed and look forward to receiving issues. One challenge you
might have is consistently coming up with good stories. Hacker News started
out as Startup News but in PG's words (paraphrased) they quickly got bored of
just startup stories and sought to broaden it by making it about more than
just startups--and renamed it Hacker News. I believe TechCrunch also started
out with this mission but after the initial few months kind of lost steam and
realized that they got more pageviews by attacking established companies.
Arrington has been quoted saying he'd like to someday create a site about just
startups. I'm not sure how he will make it successful this time.

------
swanson
One nitpick I have with Hacker Monthly is that I get the digital copy a lot
faster than the physical copy. A day or two difference is okay, but I myself
reading the digital copy before the physical copy arrives.

I don't know how much of this is caused by the just-in-time nature of
MagCloud, but it would be ideal if the physical would arrive on the first of
the month or if the digital issue could be delayed by a few days.

I love getting the physical copy, but the delivery leaves a bit to be desired.
I think this aspect is important if you really want to become like a
traditional magazine and not just blog articles printed out and bound every 30
(+/- 10) days.

~~~
bearwithclaws
Make sense. Noted.

Two reasons: 1)It took me a whole month to produce the issue. 2)MagCloud
needed more time to process the large group order we placed.

Solution: I could try shorten the time to produce it and will work with the
MagCloud team to see how do we ship it in time.

------
heyrhett
I'm starting a new magazine about starting startup magazines.

~~~
dualogy
Yo dawg I herd u...

------
jeggers5
Having a "Why the hell didn't I think of this" moment.

Love it; from what I understand it's basically a HN magazine full of start up
(success and dismal failure) stories?

Can't wait to see it, good luck guys :)

Edit: Just gave you your 100'th upvote, I hope this means I get early access
:P

------
joshuahays
Have I got a story to tell. I'm a founder of a bootstrapped startup in Central
Florida, which is by all means on the opposite side of the world when it comes
to tech. Got a great product and an excellent team but just struggling to
break through. Southeast tech struggles.

~~~
bearwithclaws
Please drop an email to contribute@thestartupmagazine.com

~~~
joshuahays
Will do for sure.

------
acabal
Great idea. Some nitpicking: your logo looks extremely reminiscent of the
National Geographic logo. You might want to give some though to changing that.

------
justin_vanw
What's a magazine? Is it like a blog except where you mail it out every month?

~~~
bearwithclaws
Print magazine, just like <http://hackermonthly.com>. Except it's unique
content.

If you _really_ need a sample, take a look at this (free digital download):
<http://hackermonthly.com/startup-stories.html>

Again, the articles in The Startup Magazine will be 100% unique, and it will
have a whole new design diff from Hacker Monthly.

~~~
milanvrekic
What is the readership number of hacker monthly?

------
razin
It was all a dream. I used to read (The) Startup magazine.

